# GOOD OR BAD IDEA?!?!? Small and Large Breed Living Together?



## bluesky (May 8, 2014)

So I don't plan on getting another dog for at least a few more months but I would like to start researching different breeds and seeing what would best suit our family. 

I currently own a 7 month mini aussie mix. (He is small will only mature to probably 10-12 pounds). 

So we want one more dog but most likely a larger breed. My husband grew up with a couple American Staffordshire Terrier breeds so he loves their loyalty, intelligence and all around great family dog. I know there is also the Staffordshire Bull Terrier which is much smaller in size. I would also love to own either breed but here are my concerns...

I know big and small breeds can coexist in family households but from what I've read there needs to always be supervision even when you think they can be trusted. I guess I'm wondering how literal this is taken...does this mean that even when your home and can't actually be watching them they must be separated like when your taking a shower or maybe a short nap? I'm wondering what lifestyle changes that would mean for us and how it would effect my current dog? Are there particular medium to larger breeds that do better with small breeds or does it truly depend on how you raise, socialize, and obedience train them from a puppy? We would plan on getting the new dog from a puppy, 8 - 12 weeks old. Our dog now is very submissive, he goes to day care as we are trying to socialize him more (as he wasn't much when we got him) and will surrender to any dog...he doesn't necessarily play with other dogs, but has been fine being there among them and hopefully with time build more confidence. Is this a good trait to have when adding another dog? I also want to mention we have a cat who he is crazy about. We are doing obedience classes with him and plan to continue doing as much of them as we can...as we would also do with any new dog.

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Well my dog hit my mother's dog with her tail and caused a nose bleed. Moms dog is 15 pounds and Manna is 135 pounds. 

Accidents happen with the size difference. 


Edit: for background,I have a newfie which are supposed to be good with other animals.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I have 5 dogs and they range in size from 6lbs to 100lbs. My 100lb beast is an American bulldog and my 6lb dog is a chihuahua mix. I am going to admit that my 6lb dog and my 100lb dog are locked up alone together when we leave the house. At least they were until recently (Duke, the American Bulldog, is having some health issues possibly doggy dementia and I don't trust him like I used to) now the chi-mix has run of the house while Duke is gated in the entry way. I have a 55lb Carolina dog, a 35lb German Shepherd/husky mix puppy (who will probably hit around 70lbs full grown) and a 7lb poodle/chihuahua mix. Right now the GSD/husky puppy and poodle mix are playing, sometimes the little chihuahua mix gets in on the action and even the Carolina dog gets in on it. None of those 4 can be left alone together. I don't think they would purposefully hurt each other but accidents happen and a 55lb dog can do a lot of damage to a 7lb dog. When I am not home they all go into crates with the exception of Duke and Blue because they are old and I trust them in the house (Duke has separation anxiety which is why he is in the entry way, Blue was always with him to keep him company). At night Remus, my Carolina dog sleeps in my room, my puppy sleeps in her crate in my room and the poodle mix sleeps in her crate in my son's room. Blue sleeps in my other son's room. I can do things like leave the room to do laundry or go to the bathroom/shower and leave them alone together for a few minutes. I don't usually leave the puppy alone for that long though, never know when a puppy will decide she needs to potty or she wants to chew the furniture. I leave one of my kids in charge if I want to shower but I can go to the bathroom without too much worry. 

The big thing to consider is my dogs can safely play in the house together, no one gets over rambunctious. They cannot go outside together because the little dogs would get hurt. Duke can go outside with the other dogs because he doesn't really play. He is old and he is slow but even as a young dog he was not one for rough housing and was always very aware of his size in comparison to other animals. He has no prey drive (except for eating frogs). He could gently play with tiny dogs no problem. Remus is incredibly rough when playing, he can safely play with Freyja (GSD/husky pup) but the little dogs trip his prey drive and while he would never purposefully hurt them he hits them way too hard and little bones are fragile. Even just wrestling them and knocking into them while running hard can hurt them. Freyja used to be safe when she was young and uncoordinated but now she also runs fast and hits hard. She plays rough like Remus and I can't let her run the yard with the little dogs either. So I can send Remus and Freyja out together, Blue and Dove out together or Duke out with the little dogs (assuming he is in his right mind that day). 

I'm not trying to discourage you from having a small dog and a big dog, I have a couple of each. It just takes some special care and management or the right temperament in the dogs. With Duke it really was no big deal, he was super mindful of his size and his play style. With Remus and Freyja it is completely different, they are more spirited and rough (Dove is as well but as tough as she thinks she is she can be hurt more easily than they can). In the future I will probably stick with large and medium sized dogs. I just happen to really enjoy bigger dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

These two are best friends. They're only 6 months apart in age, and have been together since the big one was 2 months old and the little one was 8 months old. They absolutely love and adore each other. They walk together, and they play -and play hard- together. There's about 100lbs difference between them (little more than that). They do very, very well together.

HOWEVER, they are absolutely not allowed to interact without some minimal supervision. Thud puts up with a lot of crap from Kylie, and Kylie puts up with a lot of crap from Thud, but they both have limits and Thud is about as graceful as you would expect a dog named Thud to be. If we're not home, they are separated by doors and crates (Ie: Thud is crated behind a closed door, or Thud and Kylie are both crated in separate rooms). They are absolutely NOT allowed to rough house in any sort of confined space that limits Kylie's ability to dodge (like inside). It just ups the chances of her getting stepped on or him running into something and hurting himself (or her).

My other dogs are also little (the next biggest is 25lbs). They, likewise, are not allowed unsupervised with Thud, though only one of the other dogs really plays with him (the Boston Terrier). Bottom line? I have no issues with it, with this particular group of dogs, but because one misstep or 'I have had ENOUGH' correction being given or taken badly could end the life of a little dog, they aren't alone together and never will be. It's not all that much extra work since all of my dogs want to be on my ankles anyway, and they DO rough house and chase and play with each other, but there is a safety element there and it does need to be considered. Even if everyone gets along as well as my crew does.

**ETA:** Dang it, I didn't answer your actual question:

For me supervision is literal. If we're not home, they're separated like I mentioned above. When we are home, ear shot is good enough with these dogs/for me. If the dogs wander away from ALL THE PEOPLE in the house, either alone or individually, for more time than it takes to pee we call them for a check in with us but that's about it. We don't really need to do more. Getting our dogs to go away from ANYBODY is hard. Going into a space where no one is (4 people live here) is just about unheard of, unless they've gone outside to use the bathroom. So I'm not micromanaging and staring at them all the time, but I AM aware of where they are and CAN hear if there's any sort of upset going on. At some point it just becomes second nature, though, rather than work.

But like I said and is worth reiterating: They will NEVER be left alone together.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmm our 70lb dog is rarely supervised with her 2 "brothers" (95 and 130lbs) and usu the 2 smaller ones like to tackle the biggest one and he rolls over and they chew on him. The 70lb-er is much more nimble and assertive than the other 2 though (schnauzer)...

it does depend on the dog(s).. also when we are home with the "brothers" that means I am off work and so someones mostly home (they have a dog door and romp outside at will), save for an hour or 2 for errands, etc..

The most concerns I usually have on the Forum around this is when its a toy, elderly dog that does not sound particularily socialized, and someone wants to get a much larger puppy of a really different temprament....(ie something fluffy with a bully breed, just my opinion of course, and I have had plenty of bullies myself - boxers, and a pit mix)...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And rather than serial edit, I'm also going to say:

I don't actually leave ANY of my dogs with access to each other, anyway. I've got a deaf dog who can't hear signals from another dog (like yelping and growling) to back off, two terriers with prey-drive, a dog who is inclined to snap when woken/treated rudely/not in the mood, and one that's got around 100lbs on the other four and can be food aggressive.

So, yeah. Regardless of the size difference there, my dogs just *aren't* allowed loose together when no one is around to at least have an ear open. It's just playing with fire. Not worth the minimal gain of letting them all have total run of the house when no one's home. In fact, I'm not sure I can think of ANY gain for that one. 

Most typically there are three dogs in three separate bedrooms, one dog with free roam of the upstairs (bedroom doors closed) and one dog with free roam downstairs. 

Or I just crate them all. Depends on which direction they run when they notice we're leaving without them.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

although bluesky, 
this is not saying it cant work for your dog, for that kinda of temprament, a very stable calm and mellow bully (female boxer even?) might be just the thing but all of the breeds you suggested, as well as boxer, are rambunctious puppies and like to play, its hard on Puppy if the older dog wont/cant reciprocrate(something tempramentally more gentle is easier on that kinda dog-- our largest dog is a bernese mt dog, very soft mouthed so when he was playing we had to watch the smaller breed dog not being too rough with him, as a puppy).....


----------



## bluesky (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and for the beautiful pics, you guys seem to be awesome dog owners! It seems like it would be a more work as far as being extra watchful considering the size difference but definitely possible...and when we are not home both dogs wouldn't get free rein of the house. 

Do you think breed matters then? I read on a few forums that pitbulls can have high prey drive and sometimes show dog aggression but it wouldn't be apparent until they are older (between 8 months and 2 years old) so some people tend to not agree on this breed co-existing with such a small breed. I know pitbulls can be the most loving and loyal dogs however so I would like to consider the breed as an option! I just want to make sure it's a good option for the dog I currently have. Also, do you think being my dog has a submissive nature towards other dogs and that he does not play with other dogs would cause a problem adding a new dog (especially a larger dog who may have higher energy?)...or if a dog lives with him it would be different obviously because that dog would become part of his pack?


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

bluesky said:


> Thanks for the replies and for the beautiful pics, you guys seem to be awesome dog owners! It seems like it would be a more work as far as being extra watchful considering the size difference but definitely possible...and when we are not home both dogs wouldn't get free rein of the house.
> 
> Do you think breed matters then? I read on a few forums that pitbulls can have high prey drive and sometimes show dog aggression but it wouldn't be apparent until they are older (between 8 months and 2 years old) so some people tend to not agree on this breed co-existing with such a small breed. I know pitbulls can be the most loving and loyal dogs however so I would like to consider the breed as an option! I just want to make sure it's a good option for the dog I currently have. Also, do you think being my dog has a submissive nature towards other dogs and that he does not play with other dogs would cause a problem adding a new dog (especially a larger dog who may have higher energy?)...or if a dog lives with him it would be different obviously because that dog would become part of his pack?


Breed matters, but more importantly so does the particular dog. The problem with getting a puppy is that you wont know, really. (we after our first rescue, went with the puppy route for our next 4 dogs, its just in our opinion and for our particular set of circumstances- kid, condo, minifarm with cats and livestock-- the best way to shape the dog into our lifestyle).. that said if you do go with a puppy you will have to take a look at breed tendencies-- and 2 of the breeds we had- pit bull, schnauzer were true to breed traits-- the first severely DA at age 2 (adopted age1) and went for a 9 week old male puppy- I have no idea if she would have gotten along with him had she been obtained as a pup and grew up with the male dog. The schnauzer, was a bitchy dominant female, harassed our female relentlessly, but, as above loves her 2 brothers, loves the horseplay with them...
Its sad to see a sweet submissive dog getting repeatedly pounced upon by your frisky rambunctious puppy (we learned, with all of our dogs- to avoid golden retrievers like the plague at the dog park)...
If your dog is a" cat person", maybe find a breed that is a better match to that?
If your husband, really wants His breed, go to a reputable breeder get a young, opposite gender dog (female, right) or even an older puppy the breeder should be able to match tempraments to your dog....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

More than breeds, dogs have... play styles, and they don't always mesh.

Your best bet is going to be looking at it from THAT point of view, either as breeds or individual dogs. Boxers and Pits both tend to be rough-housers, wrestlers and sometimes just plain rude (according to other dogs). Herding breeds tend not to be, and can get pretty fed up with them. 

Your best bet on that front, though, is going to be to look at the individual dog or, if you're thinking of a puppy, to let your smaller/younger dog correct if it will and intervene with a 'three strikes and your out' policy to teach it how to be more gentle/prevent bullying.


----------



## bluesky (May 8, 2014)

Good points, thanks! I will have to see how my dog is when that time comes to see if a dog that tends to play more rough would be compatable with him. I'm sure any dog with proper training can learn to play gentle with our smaller dog but know it will take a lot of work.

Are there any medium-large breed specifics that are known to be more docile in play and aware of their size as companions for smaller dogs?


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

I really think it depends on the breed and the personality of a specific dog.

Esme's 16 lbs and Zoe is 25 lbs so not that much of a difference, but Zoe's taller than my fluffpup. They do okay, and Zoe respects Esme when my fluff tells her to back off, haha. 

Esme isn't a fan of big dogs unless they're calm. Hyper big dogs are the bane of her existence, let me tell you. I can practically see her rolling her eyes whenever we encounter one on our walks.

Zoe on the other hand LOVES big dogs. For a dog who probably won't be more than 30 lbs full grown, she loves wrestling with her (much bigger) puppy pals at the park and having a rousing game of chase. Heck, she'd be thrilled if I brought home a German Shepherd, especially since her BFF is a 60 lb Shepherd named Olivia. The two of them chase, wrestle, and smack each other with their paws, haha.

As for a medium to large breed companion ideas, in my experience, Goldens are really sweet with little dogs. Esme's BFF on our block is a nice male Golden named Chase. Every time he sees her, he either sits and lets her jump up to lick his face, or he will lie down on the ground so Esme won't be intimidated by his size. It's absolutely adorable!


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Well, things have been working out for my home since I was a child. Big dog + little dog works perfectly fine if you can find a match with really good chemistry between the dogs.

What we have now (Clyde @110 lbs and Louie @ 4 lbs when we got him) is the most extreme difference we have ever had. The dogs are never allowed alone together as long as there is no human nearby. While they are a good match personality-wise, we don't run the risk of any altercations happening while gone because we would essentially be placing Louie's life on the line. We just gate him off in one room when we are gone and let Clyde roam the rest of the house.

It helps Clyde was raised from puppyhood by a large, grumpy, dog-savvy chihuahua and that he has an easygoing personality. He knows exactly how to play with the little ones and his best friend is a neighbor's 10-lb minpin mix.

What you would be looking for is an adult dog to add to the home who is younger than your little dog. Dogs tend to naturally defer to their elders, and it is important that the small dog is the elder in this case so he can keep the big guy in check. Also, keep an eye out for a dog that is from a home where it has coexisted peacefully with little dogs. Finally, make sure the dogs as individuals get along perfectly. If there are any conflicts, they should resolve them peacefully and quickly on their first few meetings. I would only worry about play style if the dog in question refuses to change how it interacts with the small one even after being "told off" a few times. Old dog Zorro (the chi who raised Clyde) didn't play with other dogs, but a soft growl at puppy Clyde's repeated play invitations was enough to make him go away.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

As a puppy, I would not leave the pup out unattended even if the dogs got along just great! I would worry more about couches, walls, shoes and other stuff getting tore up than I would about the other dog. Now as adults it depends on what the dogs do when you are gone. My dogs sleep and I am sure they bark some. My MAS is out with my LGDs when I am gone. Of course, when I come home they are sleeping within feet of each other till they hear the car. Of course, the LGDs love him and one dog (not a LGD) spends a lot of time grooming and playing with him. 


Now I would leave these two alone all day inside during the summer and this is what they would do most of the day. The LGD hates flies and as soon the flies bother her she will stay inside all day till dark. funny girl


I do not leave food or toys out when I am gone. I do not leave pups out just to have the run of the house either. Adults that tend to sleep when I am gone, I never had a problem before. Right now my Doberman stays inside with the Chihuahuas while I am working. He and several of the Chihuahuas share a recliner. My dogs tend to sleep and maybe get up to go to another place to go back to sleep

I think you will have to see how the two get along but I would not while it is still a pup leave the pup loose in the house.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Successful with a 20 lb 3-4 year old male rat terrier mix and a 60 lb 2.5 year old female collie mix here. I leave them unattended together. The big one easily gives up high value toys, the little one will take what he wants at times, but is usually benevolent. The little one sticks up for himself if his space is invaded and he's not in the mood. They walk together, play together, eat next to each other. They push each other away from me sometimes but I usually make the little one wait or he could turn into a bully. I give them each 1:1 time with me. They are playing tug right now, and the little one just won as usual!

I've read about predatory drift. If there's more than a 15 to 20 lb. difference in dogs it can happen. Say the big one is chasing a squirrel, the little one happens to run by, if the big one has a strong prey drive his brain can make him kill the little one. They can't help it, it's instinct. I'm lucky my collie mix is a thinking dog without a huge prey drive. My little one has a bigger prey drive. Both will redirect quickly, we practice this using a "positive interrupter" (see kikopup on you tube).

Another point I want to make is that when you get two dogs together they may "team up" and get into trouble that they wouldn't separately. Like go running off together. If you add a 3rd dog into the mix, two can team up against the 3rd.

I wonder if your husband would like a collie, another herder?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Since you are interested in a bully breed, i would say be prepared for your the bully breed to need to be kept completely separate from your other dog, bully breeds are prone to dog aggression, i would be sure to look for lines that are known to be animal friendly but still be prepared to keep them separated, if you are not willing to deal with that, i would say that an amstaff may not be the right fit for you.. ANd yes ALWAYS supervised means that someone needs to be in a crate or another room when you take a shower or a nap. I would also invest in a break stick..
I really like this Amstaff kennel may be what you are looking for
http://www.libertyamstaffs.com/


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Honestly, if it were me I would only even consider it with an adult dog that had already been demonstrated agreeable around small dogs in general and my small dog in particular, especially if my small dog wasn't very plucky. I can't imagine raising the big dog from a pup, having it grow into part of the family, and then discovering at it matures that it's got strong dog aggressive tendencies and thus my little one was in danger as long as they were both in the same household.


----------



## bluesky (May 8, 2014)

Some really good advise here thanks so much! I had one more thought, do you think fostering might be a good idea to see how my dog reacts to the breed? I would be helping out a dog in need and at the same time be able to get a feel of my dog's acceptance towards another dog in our home...thoughts??


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

bluesky said:


> Some really good advise here thanks so much! I had one more thought, do you think fostering might be a good idea to see how my dog reacts to the breed? I would be helping out a dog in need and at the same time be able to get a feel of my dog's acceptance towards another dog in our home...thoughts??


Sounds good, def a good way to dip your toes in the water so to speak but be clear to the Rescue people your dogs needs ...(not an expert on Fostering but there are others here with Fostering expertise)..


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Kris, my Doberman, I never leave alone with my small dogs. Not that she is the least bit aggressive but she just plays too rough and uses her front feet trying to play with them. She is fine with them in the house but not outside racing around. When I go outside she, my two males and one female (all Shih Tzu x Maltese) can be out with her and she will leave them alone while I am there but they come back in the house with me. This is Kris with my smallest little dog.

http://youtu.be/uvtt_xI_Q8U


----------



## Gooser (Jun 2, 2014)

We have a chihuahua and he lives with our pure bred boxer and our rottie mix. Its all in how you train them.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

I've fostered a few, and if you're thinking about adopting a particular dog I think it would be a great way to test the waters. You'll want to read up on how to introduce dogs. Be set up to keep them separate for at least 2 weeks and go slow. Have a plan in place in case one attacks or a fight breaks out.

Maybe it's just me, but I don't get the deal about breeds having certain personality traits that much. Maybe because I'm around mostly mutts at the shelter. I suppose a dog from a responsible breeder would be different, more predictable. I think looking at the individual's personality, size, energy level, age, gender are more important than breed. And not just how well the dogs get along, also how well the people can relate to him. 

If you're going to adopt from a shelter, you can check to see if they do temperament testing, which is ultimately just a best guess, as different circumstances will affect a dog's reaction. Then I would walk that dog near by other dogs as similar to yours as possible. See how he does. If you decide to take a particular dog home for a trial, please just be aware that if it doesn't work out and you have to return him, that can reduce his chance at adoption. People often see a dog that's been returned as being a potential problem. At the same time, a shelter can be such a stressful place that most dogs would benefit from a home situation/foster. So fostering (hopefully until a permanent home is found) can be the best solution.


----------

